# Difference between Blue buffalo vs blue buffalow wilderness?



## NorbertsMama (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanting thoughts on these, which is better in your opinion. Im finding more people like wilderness vs the other...Just curious thanks!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I believe wilderness is grain free.


----------



## NorbertsMama (Jan 26, 2013)

I did see that but they dont offer large breed, its all kind of a one size type of deal. if its grain free...does that matter if its not large breed?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy has 16% fat which is pretty much middle of the road; so that should be fine for a large puppy. Many puppy formulas are much higher in fat. Just watch the calories you feed.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you should check calcium/phosphorus levels for a LB puppy.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

BB also makes the Freedom line, which is also grain free, but a little lower in protein. Many dogs find the Wilderness to be too rich, but find that the Freedom works well (as long as the dog can tolerate a chicken kibble). BB Freedom comes in a puppy food, too, as well as adult.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you should check calcium/phosphorus levels for a LB puppy.


The Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy has calcium 1.3% / phosphorus 0.9%; so I would think that would be OK.


----------

